# Modified my Curio Cabinet into my new Humidor



## shawnshumaker (Dec 9, 2011)

I had done some research online and found a couple of guys who had done this very thing. I wanted to share with all of you. I simply took a Curio Cabinet that had glass shelves in it and pretty much just sealed it up, made some shelves, and bingo........a Cabinet Humidor. I lined the back of the cabinet with tops, sides, and bottoms of cedar cigar boxes I got from my local Humidor. I am waiting on my Electric Humidifier to show up...but till then, it's been holding steady at around 67 RH for about 5 days now. I have a few of few tubes and some bowls of distilled water in it till my Humidifier shows up. I am very happy with it and looks like I should be able to keep around 150-200 smokes in it on a regular basis. Right now it has about 80. I am very pleased with it and wanted to share in case some of you guys can get your hands on an old cabinet. Works like a charm.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Excellent job!! Be sure to visit the new puffer forum and tell us about yourself. Welcome to puff!! :wink:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice Job! Great idea too with the cigar boxes in the back. :thumb:


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Good work, and welcome to Puff! The display of cigars is nice and the background of cigar box lids is awesome! Although, in the future I think you will be modifying the shelves in order to fit more cigars, boxes, etc. Its a slippery slope buddy, take care.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

That is awesome! well done... very unique


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

Now thats nice!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool good Job bro!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice work. :tu


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

That has giving me the idea and the bug to do something similar.

Thanks for sharing that is awesome.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

How did you seal it up?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice and a great use of the space & shape...I bet it's killer to see in person!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

oh wow!!! that is super nice!!! how did you seal it up? i would like to hear how you went about doing this!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> How did you seal it up?


+1 to that question! I really like the slanted shelves = very nice for the presentation of the cigar on an angle instead of lying flat (love that)


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work! Welcome to puff.

I'm curious too on how you sealed it.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I like this a lot. Very nice!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks badass. I love the boxes in the background. What are you using to seal it up?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya! nice job Shawn :thumb:

Thanks for sharing the joy!


----------



## shawnshumaker (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind words. It was a fun project. Still have some small tweaks to finish but it's pretty much 95% finished. Still holding RH at 67%. For those wondering, I sealed all the inside edges and seams with a clear waterproof silicon. That includes all the edges around the glass. The biggest hurdle was sealing the door. I used a 1/4" foam adhesive weather stripping for the side edges of the door. For the top and bottom of the door, I used a Q-Lon Door seal that I curved around to fit snug to the door when closed. Below are some pictures showing the door seals. Plus I added another picture......I received more cigars tonight and had to put them in their new home......at 106 count right now.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bloody marvelous!!!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice mate, not my style but it is mighty impressive. Good job.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well Done!
Tell us more about the shelves you made....please....what material, mounting, etc
Regards
Tom


----------



## shawnshumaker (Dec 9, 2011)

The shelves are simply outdoor rated 1/4 inch plywood. There are pegs on the back and front rails that extend out about 2 inches that holds each shelf. Pretty basic concept.


----------

